# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  حديث (من كظم غيظًا وهو قادرٌ على أن يُنفذه دعاه) هل صحيح ان الترمذي حكم عليه بالضعف ؟

## مُسلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


أحبتي قرأت ان الترمذي رحمه الله قال عن هذا الحديث : حسن غريب 
وقرأت لأحد الاشخاص ان الغريب عند الترمذي يعني : ضعيف . 

فهل هذا صحيح ؟

وما حكم المحدثين عن هذا الحديث ؟ ورأي الشيخ الالباني عنه ؟ 


عن معاذ بن أنس عن أبيه رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله صلى قال: "من كظم غيظًا وهو قادرٌ على أن يُنفذه دعاه الله عز وجل على رؤوس الخلائق حتى يُخيِّره من الحور ما شاء".

----------


## التقرتي

الحديث حسنه الشيخ الالباني راجع صحيح سنن الترمذي رقم 2021

اخرج الحديث بن ماجة و ابو داود و في المسند

----------


## مُسلم

جزاك الله خير اخوي 

لكن هل الترمذي ضعفه ام لا ؟ ومن من العلماء ضعفه ؟

----------


## السكران التميمي

نعم أخي الحديث (حسن) بمجموع طرقه.
ومن ضعفه فهو لطريق واحد من هذه الطرق لا كلها، وإلا فهو ثابت محتج به.

----------


## مُسلم

جزاك ربي خير اخوي السكران بارك الرحمن فيك

----------


## مُسلم

لكن أخي هل تستطيع ذكر لي بعض الطرق او طريق واحد صحيح متفق على صحته بين العلماء 
بالتفصيل ؟.  وهل للحديث شواهد .؟

ومعذرة اخي على كثرة الطلب 
اسأل الله ان يجعل ذلك في موازين حسناتك يوم تلقاه

----------

